# What is the thread with the most view count of all time?



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

The question is pretty much self explanatory...

Victor.


----------



## fluteypiccolosax (Nov 19, 2007)

not this one



go look, lazy


----------



## DanCraven (Nov 24, 2006)

...yet


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

lol, I was waiting for something like this.

"Go look"?? Isn't this the job of admins and mods :twisted:

Victor.


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Don't know which one has the MOST views,

but this one has 112,927 views as of this morning:

Beginners/Intermediates.....post your recordings here!!!!

http://www.saxontheweb.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=21814


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=19960

THis one. You lazy pig. Took me less time to find than to write the post in fact. You just need some brains for it (said the Belgian  )


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

This thread should end right here.
The most viewed threads are.. :yikes!:


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

SaxxMan said:


> Don't know which one has the MOST views,
> 
> but this one has 112,927 views as of this morning:
> 
> ...


It is the one cited above. Over 6700 posts.


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

mlscnr said:


> It is the one cited above. Over 6700 posts.


View counts : 112.961

This one has only 6.038 postcounts, but 142.823 viewcounts.

I rest my case...



Jolle said:


> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=19960
> 
> THis one. You lazy pig. Took me less time to find than to write the post in fact. You just need some brains for it (said the Belgian  )


----------



## mlscnr (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry - I misread the question. He asked about view counts, not posts...


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

I understood something like that.

BTW, please do not take my comment about the brains personal. That's a joke towards magical pig, being French.

(The French consider the Belgian a somewhat lesser form of life, intelligence-wise)


----------



## Reedsplinter (Jul 28, 2007)

But a Belgian _invented_ the saxophone. The French merely _make_ them.:twisted::evil:


----------



## bandmommy (Jul 4, 2007)

....And are played mostly by lesser life forms, intelligence wise. Or at least that's what I've been told.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Jolle said:


> BTW, please do not take my comment about the brains personal. That's a joke towards magical pig, being French. The French consider the Belgian a somewhat lesser form of life, intelligence-wise.


..with the Belgians spending all their time and energy trying to prove the contrary - to no effect.

:twisted:


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

Jolle said:


> (The French consider the Belgian a somewhat lesser form of life, intelligence-wise)


Sorry, but i don't understand :?. Is there a problem with that, Jolle? :?

<

<

:twisted:

gary beat me to it..


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm just glad that the most viewed thread is ACTUALLY saxophone related, hint hint.


----------



## RootyTootoot (May 23, 2007)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I'm just glad that the most viewed thread is ACTUALLY saxophone related, hint hint.


 Mike, that made me laugh like a drain! It must be hard being a Mod. Bit like the Charge of the Light Brigade - only with saxophones, or, as you say, without.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> I'm just glad that the most viewed thread is actually saxophone related...


...and I'll bet that for the moderators - it _isn't_ ! :twisted:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Rooty,Gary,

you are correct on all accounts!


----------



## Gandalfe (Feb 1, 2000)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Rooty,Gary, you are correct on all accounts!


Except that they called you a mod. :twisted:


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Jolle said:


> (The French consider the Belgian a somewhat lesser form of life, intelligence-wise)


It's been proved by French scientists that eating too many fries reduce the quantity of neurons in one's brains, that's why. :twisted:

Victor.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Gandalfe said:


> Except that they called you a mod. :twisted:


Yeah, I know.
Most aren't concerned with the differences between an Administrator and a Moderator, and so it goes.


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Gandalfe said:


> Except that they called you a mod. :twisted:


When has this become an insult??? You mod!! 
But maybe you're talking about the fact that SIMA is and admin not a mod.

Victor.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Yeah, I know. Most aren't concerned with the differences between an Administrator and a Moderator, and so it goes


Yes, oh Dude of Dudes. But there are Mods and there are Administrators and then, there is the - Smooooooth Moderator.

Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male
Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale

:treble: Smooooth moderator, smooooth moderator
:bass: Smooooth moderator, smooooth moderator


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

gary said:


> Yes, oh Dude of Dudes. But there are Mods and there are Administrators and then, there is the - Smooooooth Moderator.
> 
> Coast to coast, LA to Chicago, western male
> Across the north and south, to Key Largo, love for sale
> ...


ROFL..........good one Gary!

Now, where is my best of Sade CD?


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

magical pig said:


> It's been proved by French scientists that eating too many fries reduce the quantity of neurons in one's brains, that's why. :twisted:
> 
> Victor.


French scientists? Does that exist? 

Just admit it, you lot never got over it that Belgians actually manage to speak more than one language. In France, they even refuse to believe the majority of Belgians actually does NOT use french as their mother tongue. Ah, the insult to the language of Voltaire. Les cochons!


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> Now, where is my best of Sade CD?


In your bedroom stereo player?


----------



## magical pig (Dec 15, 2005)

Jolle said:


> In France, they even refuse to believe the majority of Belgians actually does NOT use french as their mother tongue.


It's because they can't.:twisted:

Victor.


----------



## Jolle (Feb 27, 2006)

magical pig said:


> It's because they can't.:twisted:


Actually, they can. Contrary to the French, most Belgians do speak more than one language.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

On the same note:

If the Flemish can also speak French in Belgium, I would hope that the Walloons take it upon themselves to speak Flemish as well. What is good for the goose......

But one thing, what IS up with the mayo and fries fetish?


----------

